# Graphics Contest #41 VOTING -- Holly



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Original:









Entries (in no particular order):

Entry #1









Entry #2









Entry #3









Entry #4










Good luck to everyone!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Everyone did an awesome job! I showed them to Holly tonight and she was really impressed with everyone's talent and says thanks for all the beautiful work!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This one's tough!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Great Job all! It will be a tough choice


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Without a doubt, everyone did a GREAT job!  

Ummm, when does voting end? 8)


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Meaghan1216 said:


> Ummm, when does voting end? 8)


It's August 9th. Kate posted it at the top of the poll :wink:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Duh me!  

Thanks Lisa. Can't believe I missed that. I _DID_ vote! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Congratulations, Marie, on your first Graphics Contest win!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll lock this. Congratulations, Marie.  

Watch for the next contest, everyone; don't miss it!


----------

